# Marijuana and effects on broken leg?



## motoxchamp (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey whats up. This is my first post on this forum but I plan on making many more. My first question is about smoking or vapowizing and the effects it will  have on the recovy time of a broken leg. I race both quads and motorcycles at the production A level and plan on going pro in 2009 if I have a successful 2008 season. I broke my femur and when it broke it tore my quad. The injury was a result of a motorcycle race crash in January of 07 and I am still not well. I had another bone graph surgery and had a new larger rod put in my leg last weekend. I use to never smoked weed b4 the injury but the pain was severe and as a result I would go 2-3 days at a time without sleeping. I became addicted to the pain meds and when my doctor no longer presrscribed me any more pain meds my pain drastically intensified because of the addiction. My friend recommended using weed and it did wonders for me. The second surgery was pretty extensive though I am in no where near the same amount of pain as when I originally broke it. My doctor told me I can't smoke because it will cause my leg to heal slower. He says I can eat the weed but not smoke it and he recommends not using a vaporizer but he is not certain if the steam from the vaporizer will have similar negative affects like the smoke. I am currently taking pain meds to help with the pain but I really don't like taking them. I am also having trouble sleeping because I take very little pain meds to avoid an addiction relapse and I have always slept on my left side which coincidently is the same leg I had the surgery on. Because I can not sleep in a comfortable position and I am in pain I am once again not sleeping well and have 2x in the past week gone 36 hours without sleeping. I have gotten high 2x since the surgery by eating cannabutter (potent butter made with marijuana) on bread but I don't like eating weed and would much rather vaporize or smoke marijuana but not if it will have any negative effects on my healing process. Will  using a vaporizer have any negative effects? Is it true that the smoke from marijuana will have negatively effect my healing? Is there any other herbs to help with the pain or speed up my recovery that have no health side effects? Is there another more technical forum that you would recommend or a doctor I could talk to to extensively discuss the use of marijuana or other herbs for healing and pain management? I try to keep stuff made in a lab out of my system. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 50bud (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, im definitely no DR. but i really dont see how smoking herb will slow the healing process, he probably is just telling you this because he doesnt want to advocate something deemed as "illegal" because you are smoking weed and he doesnt want to be the one to tell you to do something illegal. I feel for ya bro, like i said im no DR. but if the pain is that intense i would def. be smoking weed, look at it like this its natural and its way better for you then those f****** pain meds. I'd say smoke on bro.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I think 50bud hit it right on the nose. Docs are scared to death that someone will sue them. In essence, you asked the doc if you can do illegal drugs. There is no way he's going to tell you it's ok.

Now, about "steam" coming from a vape...it just doesn't happen.

What in the world would be steaming?

If anything, a vape is way more healthy for anyone.

One thing docs worry about with pain killers...if your leg "feels" ok, and you over do it, it could set the healing back.

If you just indulge in a little weed, how could it retard healing?

Me thinks that doc has never smoked weed before...


----------



## 50bud (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah im glad you agree with me on that stoney. Im sure if I told my doc. weed lowered my blood pressure he would make up some B.S. on why i shouldnt be smoking it, they just dont want to be the ones with all the fingers pointed at. Understandable I suppose.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 15, 2007)

they also dont want us knowing about natural cures and medicines..

if everyone accepted the fact that marijuana can treat hundreds of problems.. there would be no ibuprofen,vicodin,zoloft,adderol,ritalin or xanax. there would be such a substantial loss of revenue that it would be disasterous to the health care industry.

good for us cats with no form of medical insurance..

bad for the insurance companies who need us and health facilities who want us and our 100 dollar co-payment


----------

